# Fresh Cranberries $0.59Â¢/lb. @ Aldi - How to preserve?



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Was in the store the other day and they had marked them down

to move them out. Bought 5# and plan on going back today for

any remaining, but would like ideas/recipes on how to process-

particularly how to make craisens in a dehydrator instead of the oven.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi copperkid3,
These directions are from Mary Bell's Complete Dehydrator Cookbook I have not tried the recipe, but I have loved everything I have tried from the book.

"Check" the cranberries. Pour boiling water over your cranberries or drop them into boiling water off the heat. Do not let the berries boil. Just let them set until the skins pop and then drain off the water.

If you like the sweetness of craisins, coat your cranberries with a light corn syrup or sugar.

Transfer berries to a baking sheet and place in the freezer for 2 hours. (Freezing breaks down the cell structure, thus promoting faster drying.)

Arrange berries in single layer on mesh dehydrator sheets. Dry for 10-16 hours until chewy and with no pockets of moisture.

Let us know what you think if you try it.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

wow, I'm jealous! Here it's $1.99 and sometimes $2.99lb


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks Marilyn . . . I'll be sure and let ya'll know the outcome.

Also found a recipe on-line for making them using an oven, but

since I already have 2 (maybe 3) dehydrators, figured they would

use less electricity. Of course that was BEFORE going back and 

buying 32 additional bags!!! There are easily 100+ more that I

thougbt about . . . but until this experiment plays out successfully,

guess they'll have to wait. These didn't come cheap either -

in my haste to go back into the store, I inadvertantly locked my keys

in the truck. However, it didn't take more than 7-8 minutes to get the door open.

So all is right with the world again . . . until we get home and start processing cranberries!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Do you can? There is the ever popular "juice", fill the canning jar half way with raw rinsed berries. Add one TBSP. sugar per pint, 2 per quart. Fill with boiling water, one inch headspace. Waterbath can for 25 min. 

1.5 bags (12 oz. bags),(or 18 oz. ) of whole cranberries yields 6 wide mouth pints or 3 quarts.

To serve, I chill the jar(s), squish the berries with a large fork and strain.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I did the same thing. They are $.99 a bag here. Couldn't resist. 
Then I thought, "NOW WHAT?"
Here's a site with a few recipes and then some. 
http://www.sbcanning.com/search?q=cranberries
I did the "cran-pine-icot" jam. Bout 6 jars. Came out nice. And NO pectin!!
Gonna try the cran-applesauce too.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I just throw them into the freezer, bags and all. They freeze reallly well.

If making cranberry sauce to can, be aware that the nice bright red color doesn't gold up well in canning. It will end up turning a dull pinkish gray color after awhile. Still tastes good, though.

My rhubarb does the same thing.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Went back to ALDI a day after I last posted in an effort to scarf up the remaining
bags for.that amazing price. Alas . . . it was not to be; the price had returned to
the 'regular' of $1.59/lb. & there were about the same 100 bags that were there before.

I questioned one of the employees as to the reason(s) for the sale and then return
to normal pricing and was informed that occasionally, overstock orders occur and
in an attempt to reduce to what is considered normal stock amounts and prevent
early spoilage, the company will sometimes have a discount sale. Apparently I
(and whoever else managed to take advantage of it) were what reduced the surplus
to what management considered the right amount of inventory again! Keep your eyes
open (and your pocketbook filled) should providence smile on you in the future.

P.S. Was in there yesterday afternoon and knew they were getting low on apple cider.
$2.99/ gallon. Of course it's seasonal and once gone, won't see it again until next year.
Bought up (4) gallons and with the 2.5 at home, will have to try and make it last - until
New Years!!! Felt bad leaving the last four at the store, but someone else can enjoy them.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Copperkid3
All the cranberries must have went to your store, there haven't been any at mine.


----------

